# The Off-Topic Thread.



## Carbo04

I think we should have one of these for any discussion outside of the Suns. A sticky for this would be cool.

So to start it off. Edgerrin James signed a 4 year deal with the Arizona Cardinals today. Drew Brees should make his decision between New Orleans and Miami today. Also it's NCAA selection Sunday!


----------



## Dissonance

yeah, we had one, but I deleted it cuz no one said anything it anymore, and also it crowded up the top. But I'll sticky this.


Yeah, I'm disappointed in Edge signing with them. But this means, hopefully, we'll look at LenDale White in the draft.

As for Selection Sunday. I think with Ray reportedly to be fine, we should still get a #1 seed. As for Zona, I doubt we make it in the tourney.


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, we had one, but I deleted it cuz no one said anything it anymore, and also it crowded up the top. But I'll sticky this.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm disappointed in Edge signing with them. But this means, hopefully, we'll look at LenDale White in the draft.
> 
> As for Selection Sunday. I think with Ray reportedly to be fine, we should still get a #1 seed. As for Zona, I doubt we make it in the tourney.



I was wondering what had happened to the last OT thread. Anyway, I wish Carolina had a pick low enough to get LenDale. He's going to be a beast. As for Arizona, sadly, they won't. My Heels are looking at a 3 seed though I think.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I like White over DeAngelo Williams.

But your Panthers could possibly get Maroney or Williams, you know Indy is gonna want one of them though. 

Carolina made it to the Finals, or won it, they may have gotten a 2 seed. That was a great Final today. I watched the 2nd half. That was intense. I was going for BC of course haha.


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I like White over DeAngelo Williams.
> 
> But your Panthers could possibly get Maroney or Williams, you know Indy is gonna want one of them though.
> 
> Carolina made it to the Finals, or won it, they may have gotten a 2 seed. That was a great Final today. I watched the 2nd half. That was intense. I was going for BC of course haha.



Well we signed Foster as our transition player, then took the tag off him and signed him to a smaller deal. I like Foster, but he gets hurt so damn much. 

Yea, we had a 2 seed shot, and maybe even a 1 was mentioned if we could of pulled out an ACC title. I'm proud of UNC though. Before the season started we are predicted and expected to have a terrible sub-.500 season. Roy has done a Hell of a job maximizing our freshman. Noel has been a great leader. Terry has stepped up and will be an All-American next year, and Hanny is just a monster. I think we're going to make some big noise in the tournament. The game today was great. I was actually rooting for Dook though as much as that hurts to do. But I just couldn't root for BC with all their thuggy/classless players. I think the best thing would of been for the earth to open up and swallow both teams into Hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

It finally rained in Phoenix.

145 days of no rain. WOW.


----------



## Carbo04

I haven't been in PHX since I moved away in 1993. Jesus, that long? How does the city supply water to all it's people being in the middle of the desert?


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> I haven't been in PHX since I moved away in 1993. Jesus, that long? How does the city supply water to all it's people being in the middle of the desert?


I think they drug them to think their not dehydrated.


----------



## Carbo04

lol, must be something. Anyway, here is my full tourney bracket.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d186/jcarbo04/Sports/bracket.gif


----------



## Carbo04

Ravens sign RB Mike Anderson.
Redskins sign WR Randel El.


----------



## Seuss

I'm going to Oklahoma for a B-ball tournament.

My team is ranked #1 in our division. 

I'll be back in a week. (Monday) 

You won't see any of my pointless posts! =) Peace!


----------



## Carbo04

Enjoy.


----------



## Ezmo

i just turned in 14 pages worth of papers on thursday, i have 18 due on tuesday, and another 16 the following tuesday. i love the end of the quarter.


----------



## Carbo04

Damn buddy. Much luck to you.


----------



## Dissonance

hey I'm going to do that ESPN tournament challenge where you can put in 5 brackets, and win 10,000 and if you're the runner up you win 5,000 for a gift card to be used at Best Buy for a TV,

EDITED:

If anyone is interested, group name is PHXSuns BBB.NET. password is ****, yes 4 letter f word haha.

don't join a default group when it asks you at the start of making one or that'll screw you up. Then you just search it after you submit one bracket and asks to create or join a group.


signing up is easy, if you're not already signed up to espn. it's the free membership.


http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/frontpage


----------



## Carbo04

Already signed up. Hope I win! Anyway, the Ravens re-signed Jamaal Lewis. Nice running game you guys got with Mike Anderson and Jamaal Lewis.


http://www.baltimoreravens.com/news/article.jsp?id=8462


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Already signed up. Hope I win! Anyway, the Ravens re-signed Jamaal Lewis. Nice running game you guys got with Mike Anderson and Jamaal Lewis.
> 
> 
> http://www.baltimoreravens.com/news/article.jsp?id=8462



did you join a group yet? I started one called PHXSuns BBB.net haha


yea, I'm not too happy signing Anderson, or Jamal. I wanted to get LenDale. Now it looks like we won't go for him by signing both of them.


I just heard on radio Amare said he is 50/50 about returning in March. I guess he's hesitant.


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> did you join a group yet? I started one called PHXSuns BBB.net haha
> 
> 
> yea, I'm not too happy signing Anderson, or Jamal. I wanted to get LenDale. Now it looks like we won't go for him by signing one of them.
> 
> 
> I just heard on radio Amare said he is 50/50 about returning in March. I guess he's hesitant.



LenDale would be good and all but I'd be more than happy with Anderson and Lewis. Lewis I know still has the super nasty in him. Anderson also has alot left. I have joined the Celtics BBB group this morning, but of course I'll join our Suns group since we got one.

Edit: PM me the p/w. Rep me too, just for the hell of it. :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> LenDale would be good and all but I'd be more than happy with Anderson and Lewis. Lewis I know still has the super nasty in him. Anderson also has alot left. I have joined the Celtics BBB group this morning, but of course I'll join our Suns group since we got one.



thats true. I don't know I guess I wanted something different. If we add Lavar, all is forgiven.


well, if you join Suns group it's a locked group. no one can leave. but I'll have to give you the password. I'll just post it here. it's ****

yes the 4 letter word that starts with an f haha. lowercase. anyone sees this and wants to join. sign up and join in.


----------



## Carbo04

I submitted 2 of my 5 in there. I put my homer UNC championship bracket in there as well.


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> I submitted 2 of my 5 in there. I put my homer UNC championship bracket in there as well.


lol I did 2 as well. I'll fill out the next 3 later. I put Texas-Uconn final for one, and then a Duke-Uconn final. Both Uconn winning. I planned on making a Nova homer one but not an Arizona. We suck this yr. They're my overall top fav but I don't expect anything except a first rd exit. I just really started following Nova beginning of this college bball season though, last yr


----------



## Carbo04

The FF on my real prediction bracket is Texas/Kansas/UConn/Boston College. In my homer one I got UNC beating Duke in the National Title.


----------



## Carbo04

Culpepper = Dolphin.
Brees = Saint.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, I'm ****ing pissed. Was playing basketball with a few friends earlier. I leave my guy on defense to swat the living **** out of my boy Richard's jumper. The ball goes about 10 feet and lands right on top of my ****ing left side car mirror and rips the damn thing off my car. So now I'm all rolling ghetto with it duck taped back on.


----------



## Dissonance

oh **** man. that sucks. next time don't block the ball so hard  j/k

or play away from your car. even further


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> oh **** man. that sucks. next time don't block the ball so hard  j/k
> 
> or play away from your car. even further




Man, and the worst part is.. Richards car was parked besides mine on the side closer to the game. Why's my car gotta get abused?


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Man, and the worst part is.. Richards car was parked besides mine on the side closer to the game. Why's my car gotta get abused?



yeah, you get punished for making a play. it woulda been funny if it was his though haha.



as for my real bracket. I have Texas-Memphis and a UCONN-Nova final 4. With Uconn over Texas as I said up there. I keep hearing how Memphis is being penalized for not having a tough conf but they played tough games OOC. Also, just don't think anyone is giving them respect. They're athletic, and are a real good team. I just haven't bought into the UCLA koolaid either. 

I picked Nova too cuz I think they're better than what people think as well and also not being seen to do much. BC I'm not buying into them much either.

I have Nova over Duke on the homer one too btw

Either way I know I'll lose on all of em haha.


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, you get punished for making a play. it woulda been funny if it was his though haha.
> 
> 
> 
> as for my real bracket. I have Texas-Memphis and a UCONN-Nova final 4. With Uconn over Texas as I said up there.I keep hearing how Memphis is being penalized for not having a tough conf but they played tough games OOC. Also, just don't think anyone is giving them respect. They're athletic, and are a real good team. I just haven't bought into the UCLA koolaid either.
> 
> I picked Nova too cuz I think they're better than what people think as well. BC I'm not buying into them much either.
> 
> Either way I know I'll lose on all of em haha.



I need to finalize my brackets on our group. But we agree on Texas and UConn. But I'm picking Kansas instead of Memphis, and BC over Villanova. It's almost here!


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> I need to finalize my brackets on our group. But we agree on Texas and UConn. But I'm picking Kansas instead of Memphis, and BC over Villanova. It's almost here!



yeah, I can't wait. I gotta check the schedule of who is on again. I forgot.

I was making some minor adjustments to other brackets too haha. I don't wanna overthink it. just wanna go with my intial thought cuz most times I'm right when I do that or I do horrible when I put too much thought into predictions, except for NFL.


btw nice avatar.


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, I can't wait. I gotta check the schedule of who is on again. I forgot.
> 
> I was making some minor adjustments to other brackets too haha. I don't wanna overthink it. just wanna go with my intial thought cuz most times I'm right when I do that or I do horrible when I put too much thought into predictions, except for NFL.
> 
> 
> btw nice avatar.



Yea, I kept my homer UNC bracket then edited the other one to my orginal thoughts/picks. I know UNC is on Friday at like 9:30. I think 'Nova was tomorrow. Not sure though. Also, thanks about the avatar. I wanted one where I could finally represent all of my 3 favorite teams all at once. The_Champion did a awesome job.


----------



## Carbo04

Am I the only one who has noticed the BBB banner on the top of every page says basketballboa*b*ds.net?


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed the BBB banner on the top of every page says basketballboa*b*ds.net?



I actually brought that up a month ago or so. The person who did it said, they hoped no one would notice but they said it is an "R" though. Just covered up.

Setan Hall is making the BE look ****ty. haha. Cincy shoulda got that spot.

Marquette-Bama have that scare. I didn't hear what they saw. But you think if something did or was gonna happen I don't think we'd suspect it.


----------



## Carbo04

Suspicious package in San Diego. The games will be delayed at least 2 hours. I hate stupid people who cause trouble like this. We should be having a great day of ball, not worrying about peoples lives.

BTW: I got a new personal forum. Visit, and post often, or die. 
http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=620


----------



## Dissonance

I agree. But first rd action is kinda boring to me. I want those good matchups NOW! Or maybe I just don't like the teams playing now. Except Pacific is giving everyone a scare. They just hit a big 3 to tie BC. That'll **** up a lot of brackets. Still some time left haha.

Yeah, I saw the link in your signature haha. But if I have the choice of posting there often or dying I think I'll choose dying :biggrin: 

Oh, I heard Joey Harrington will probably be released come Monday according to profootballtalk.com




> HARRINGTON WILL BE GONE BY MONDAY
> We've learned that the Detroit Lions will part ways with quarterback Joey Harrington by the end of the coming weekend.
> 
> On Monday, the Lions launch their offseason program. And the organization has decided that Harrington should not and will not be part of the equation at that time.
> 
> 
> The Lions, we're told, will try to trade Harrington before cutting the cord. But it's highly unlikely that anyone will offer anything of value for the guy who was selected behind only David Carr and Julius Peppers in the 2002 draft, especially since Harrington is due under his current contract to receive a hefty roster bonus in June.
> 
> 
> So look for Harrington to hit the market very soon. And don't be shocked if he ends up visiting with the Lions' NFC North rivals in Minnesota, given that the Vikes are now looking for a quarterback of the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Dissonance

so far on my real bracket (the first bracket I filled out on ESPN's tourney challenge), I'm 3-0. Wichta state, Wisc-Mil, and BC all won. Although, I was kinda rooting for Pacific to win haha. 

Games that are on now or coming up. I picked UF, Winthrop, Montana, and Marquette. I'm sure I'll start losing soon haha.


----------



## Carbo04

I'm perfect so far except for Seton Hall. **** them for losing!


----------



## Dissonance

Christ. Tyrus Thomas is freakishly athletic. Reminds of Marion the way he always around the ball. Seen him listed at 6'7" to "6'9."


----------



## Carbo04

14-2 on the day. Beat that.


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> 14-2 on the day. Beat that.



actually, I'm 13-3 for my real bracket, so I'm close . My only losses were from Syracuse, NCWilmington, and Marquette. you can check cuz it allows you to see it now. It was the first one I filled out as I mentioned up there.


----------



## Carbo04

Actually in our PHX pool I think we are tied. My original in my other pools are 14-1 though. In the PHX one I changed my pick to Winthrop over Tennessee. So that screwed me to 13-3.


----------



## Dissonance

yeah we are tied in that one.

today so far, I'm not doing too well even if they're only at half. Arizona came out on fire today. I picked against them. I can't believe I picked against one of my fav teams :curse: 


Sunsfan I think posted the original pic but someone posted a link of these pics from some Spurs board made by someone with Nash's "retarded" look on his face..lmao SO MANY classic pictures..


http://atifonline.net/Nash/index.html


----------



## Carbo04

Man, my bracket is going to be a far cry from 14-2 or even 13-3 by the end of today. I'll be lucky to end up .500. But damn, today has been an awesome day of ball!


----------



## Carbo04

9-7 on Friday.
23-9 overall.

Lost a FF pick in Kansas. Lost a Sweet 16 in Iowa.


----------



## Dissonance

yeah I'm 23-9 as well. The one you were doing well in our group you're doing worse than your other. My friend in the group has 92% rightnow. I didn't look at wins-losses though.

I have all my sweet 16 teams remaining and final 4. 

Kansas I had going to the 2nd rd and losing to Pitt. I knew they were too young. Next yr, will be their yr to go far. Too many young players.


I also had Iowa going down to West Virginia in the 2nd. But they were worse than I thought.


I'm gonna be torn between Zona-Nova. lol. I mean Zona is my overall fav but I know even if they get past Nova they'll likely not do much. Nova has a chance to do more. Unless, they don't play better than what they did last game. Yikes. They usually shoot better than that.


----------



## Dissonance

CBS better ****ing people back Uconn-UK or I will ****ing kill someone.

I ****ing hate CBS's coverage sometimes. No offense but I'd rather see Uconn-UK than UNC-GMU. This is pissing me off. They go to halftime and because UNC-GMU started earlier and came back quicker they're sticking with it.

God mother****ing damnit. **** CBS.


All I know is THEY BETTER show Nova-Zona later.



and btw im 30-12. every team but Pitt is left for me in sweet 16 right now.


----------



## Carbo04

If you have digital cable most cable carries will have all the games shown in full on their digital channels. As for UNC, I don't want to talk about. There would be alot of negativity, lots of 4 letter words, and I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## Dissonance

yeah I have regular basic (brighthouse) cable

and guess what? they're showing ****ing OSU-Gtown.


**** CBS AND **** FLORIDA (the state)


sorry about UNC man


----------



## Carbo04

Where you at in Florida? My Grandpa lives in Palatka and gets all the games on Time Warner. It's also in the Jax/St. Augustine area as well.


----------



## shookem

Hey guys,

I recently became a mod over in the NHL forum and would like to invite everyone to stop in and chat some hockey!

This is a very exciting time in the season with playoffs just around the corner, some teams are clawing their way in, while others seem to be packing it in early.

Anyways, we're trying to re-vamp the NHL forum, we know it's been a little rough going in the past, but we're going to make it rock.

We'll have fresh content daily, links to the info you need to know and special section dedicated the NHL stars of tomorrow! 

Build your NHL team from scratch, check out the polls and be part of the fastest growing forum on BBB.net!

Check it out today!
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=538 

Check out the 10,000 Ucash Hockey Trivia Challenge!

Just addded Hockey Questions thread


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Where you at in Florida? My Grandpa lives in Palatka and gets all the games on Time Warner. It's also in the Jax/St. Augustine area as well.


I'm in Tampa. Your Grandpa lives in Palatka? Where is that? lol. Doesn't sound familar.

And I'm pretty sure Time Warner merged with some company and I think changed it's name to Bright House cuz I don't remember us changing companies haha. But if he has digital cable then yeah he probably sees every game.


----------



## Carbo04

Palatka is in north/central Florida in Putnam County. The St. John's river goes right through the middle of it. Coming from Jacksonville go down I-95 south until you get to exit 311 which is State Road 207 (St. Augustine/Palatka). Then go about 20 miles on 207 and you'll be in Palatka. Come on, Dissonance. You don't even know towns in your own state? lol


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Palatka is in north/central Florida in Putnam County. The St. John's river goes right through the middle of it. Coming from Jacksonville go down I-95 south until you get to exit 311 which is State Road 207 (St. Augustine/Palatka). Then go about 20 miles on 207 and you'll be in Palatka. Come on, Dissonance. You don't even know towns in your own state? lol



Ah, near St. Augustine. I know towns and cities just not THAT one or everyone haha. But that's like 4 or 5 hrs from me. Of course, I won't know that lol. 

since you told me where, I'mma go visit Grandpa, what's his address? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04

Well get a damn Atlas and start studyng!!! lol.


----------



## Dissonance

Ravens are intrigued by Vince Young.

with the Saints not needing a QB, Titans then will probably take Matt Leinart, Jets have 3 QBs, Lions have 5 or 6 already. Cards may be a team to take him which would be a good fit to sit behind Warner for a yr or 2. But besides that they would be in our way or we could trade up somewhere to get him hopefully. I don't like Kyle Boller, the good games last couple weeks were just cuz he felt the heat and we played ****ty teams. Besides, he looked ****ty agains when we played Browns last game of the yr.


----------



## Carbo04

Vince Young, lol. What a joke. He'll be just a crappier version of Vick. I mean, did you hear about his IQ test results? He's borderline retarded. Plus he runs which the most effective and best QB's don't do. The best QB's are smart pocket passes like Manning, Brady, Palmer, Hasselbeck, ect..


----------



## DANNY

i just want to say sorry to SunsFans07

holla


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Vince Young, lol. What a joke. He'll be just a crappier version of Vick. I mean, did you hear about his IQ test results? He's borderline retarded. Plus he runs which the most effective and best QB's don't do. The best QB's are smart pocket passes like Manning, Brady, Palmer, Hasselbeck, ect..


haha I took an online version of the wonderlic 2 yrs ago and I got a 27. But eh, test results aren't that big of a deal. All of those questions weren't about football. Marino got a 16 as well which is what Young got the 2nd time, and he didn't get to finish the test.

But I think Young can be a rich mans Randall Cunningham in the NFL though. I don't know about Vick comparison is fair. Young threw more in college than we asked Vick to. As for Vick in the NFL. Most of the time, Vick wins. I don't care if his passing stats are that great. Besides, this yr he had a few 200 yrd and a 300 yrd game I believe and everyone *****es how he needs to throw. 


Sure best QBs are pocket guys. But Culpepper/Mcnair were also considered ahead of Palmer, and Hasselbeck a yr ago. Things change from yr to yr.


----------



## Dissonance

dannyM said:


> i just want to say sorry to SunsFans07
> 
> holla



sorry to him for what?

and your sig sounds too much like the Kobe commercial.


----------



## DANNY

dissonance19 said:


> sorry to him for what?
> 
> and your sig sounds too much like the Kobe commercial.


kobe copied me i didnt copy him :clown:


----------



## Seuss

What are you sorry about?


----------



## Carbo04

dissonance19 said:


> haha I took an online version of the wonderlic 2 yrs ago and I got a 27. But eh, test results aren't that big of a deal. All of those questions weren't about football. Marino got a 16 as well which is what Young got the 2nd time, and he didn't get to finish the test.
> 
> But I think Young can be a rich mans Randall Cunningham in the NFL though. I don't know about Vick comparison is fair. Young threw more in college than we asked Vick to. As for Vick in the NFL. Most of the time, Vick wins. I don't care if his passing stats are that great. Besides, this yr he had a few 200 yrd and a 300 yrd game I believe and everyone *****es how he needs to throw.
> 
> 
> Sure best QBs are pocket guys. But Culpepper/Mcnair were also considered ahead of Palmer, and Hasselbeck a yr ago. Things change from yr to yr.



Culpepper runs some, but he's also a pocket guy. He threw 38 TD's in 2004. He knows when and where to throw the ball. As for Vick, you're right. You can't argue the win percentage. But I persoanlly think the backup, Schuab is better. Maybe that's just me. From what I'm hearing though Youngs stock is dropping like a rock.


----------



## Dissonance

true. we'll find out eventually. always someone right or wrong on players haha.


I'm pissed. I preordered a CD coming out May 2nd. Then because of what it said after I had to send them an email....




> I just placed an order for the Tool, 10,000 Days album, and I did the 2 day shipping because it said estimated shipping was May 2nd, the day that it comes out in stores. The standard one was May 3rd. I noticed after I ordered it (for the two day shipping) that the estimated date to arrive was May 4th, 2 days after the day it comes out. But I want to know, why don't you guys send it out before so we get it May 2nd. Or what is the point of even preordering it?



They say I'm not getting it May 2nd. **** them. I'll cancel my order. *******s.


----------



## Carbo04

Yea, that's why I never pre-order. But I for sure will be getting that CD when it comes out. Tool is awesome.


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Yea, that's why I never pre-order. But I for sure will be getting that CD when it comes out. Tool is awesome.



I always hear people preordering and thought they get it day of the release. This was a first for me. I got a reply to the email and I canceled it.

**** yeah Tool is awesome haha.


----------



## Dissonance

HOLY ****...

what finishes. UCLA-ZAGs

and Texas-WVU..


This has been one of the best tournies if nto the best tourney I've ever seen.


I guess it did get better as I asked earlier haha.


----------



## Carbo04

Oh yes! Especially that Texas/WV game. NUTS!


----------



## Dissonance

I'm sick of all this crap about how inconsistent Rudy Gay is. This is what I said in another thread






> I really think Gay would be more suited for NBA than he would be for college. I think that it hinders his offense. He's not a great shooter but he's pretty good, he's also come off some screens to do a pull up jumper which looks nice. He'll be able to do a lot more than he does in NBA with athleticism or taking players off the dribble and also in the open court. And I think him being so passive partially has to do with the players around him, and how talented Uconn is. He doesn't feel he needs to be dominant. I mean I've also seen him have a fiery attitude or passion before and he's also scored more frequently late part of the season. I don't expect him to do what Redick or Morrison do cuz to me their teams need them to do that. Uconn doesn't. Although, _sometimes_ they could though.



I'm a start the "Rudy Gay will dispel the inconsistency tag in the NBA fan club" or just an official fan club with that added. I don't think there is a fan club for him haha.


----------



## Carbo04

I don't know about Gay. You can see the talent there easily. But we will see if his inconsistancy is just a college thing, or overall thing soon. 

U-Dub gave UConn that game yesterday though. What a win by 'Nova as well.


----------



## Dissonance

that's true



I couldn't believe Nova pulled it out.

Same for Uconn. Anderson is sick. But Yeah I agree Udub had that game. Even in OT Appleby shoulda just shot the ball after the steal to tie.





I have 5 teams out of the elite 8 and my final 4 left


----------



## Carbo04

My bracket is done. lol.


----------



## Seuss

You guys see that Conneticet(sp) Gearge Mason game?

That ball did a can-can on the rim and finally decided to go in.

"Its awesome baby!"


----------



## Carbo04

George Mason in the Final Four. What the world?


----------



## Dissonance

this has been one crazy but awesome tourney.

and I had it all set up to have all my teams in final 4 but would you believe I'm 0-3 so far? lol prolly lose all 4 with the way UF-NOVA is going. ****.


----------



## Dissonance

I've noticed. We have a quite a bit of posters that come here regularly. But it seems like we're all too laid back or something to where not many discussions are made. What do we need to get this place going a bit? I always thought most of the bad teams have more to say about that teams cuz they want to think about some far fetched plan to get good and maybe that is the case cuz they have more to talk about.

And that's one downfall to basketball. There's like 2 teams considered title favorites and why football and baseball are popular. Football more so. 15-20 teams have a legit shot to win. In NBA, it's like if you don't have a franchise player with some key parts around you. you won't win ****. And I know some of you are thinking "uh, the Pistons don't have a franchise player..." but who really expects a team to come out of nowhere to do what they did? A team like Dallas or even us would have to really get fortunate enough. At least in the 90's you had contenders, or more legitmate contenders like; NY, Houston, Seattle, Phoenix, Portland, Utah, LA(Early 90's), Orlando and of course Chicago (I'm sure I'm missing some). Now no one dethroned the Houston Rockets or Chicago but you still had them capable of it. Then you had Spurs, Lakers again. Nets cuz they made it to the Finals. Pacers too. Sixers at one point as well. The league was worse at that point I admit than it is now.

But maybe things will change soon. Or who knows maybe this is a yr where someone unexpected comes out again?


----------



## Seuss

David Stern needs to rig the playoffs so the Suns and Heat meet in the Finals.

"Its awesome baby!" 

lol I love that guy who says that.


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> David Stern needs to rig the playoffs so the Suns and Heat meet in the Finals.
> 
> "Its awesome baby!"
> 
> lol I love that guy who says that.


Dick Vitale lol. Yeah, he's hilarious.

If we met the Heat, we'd stomp them in 4 games. They're too slow and don't match up well with us. I would want a challenge in the Pistons.

But from what I've heard. People/media would be more interested in the Best offense against vs the best defense the aforementioned matchup. Not another Spurs-Pistons game where they both have 50 pts by the end of 3rd qrter. To put that perspective, we scored 47 against the Heat in one qrter this yr.

Reminds me. I wish we'd score like 150 or more at least once this yr lol.


----------



## Carbo04

I'd love the Suns/Heat, and yes.. Vitale is awesome. As for baseball, lol. That is not popular. I have yet to meet one person who actually likes it.


----------



## Carbo04

1,000+ rep for me. Crazy huh? I remember when I had only like 20.


----------



## Dissonance

jesus christ dude. they should deactivate that **** lol. yours grows like 100 a day lol.





Barkely: "No one fears Phoenix"



When we're on our game, that is some bull****.


And people talking how Lakers have a shot to beat us. 3 words: Bring it on


----------



## Seuss

Suns vs Lakers will be fun.

It will be fun to send Kobe home early. But we shouldn't count them out.
They do have Kobe.


----------



## Dissonance

Blah, just cuz they have a superstar in Kobe does not make me think they can beat us. Having a superstar like that on a one man team overrates the team. The team around him isn't good enough. He can't do everything. They're pretty much a .500 team.


If Wolves were an 8th seed or so, people would be saying that about them to cuz of KG. I just don't buy it.


----------



## Seuss

Yeah, I'm not worried about the Lakers.

I think it will be pretty easy for the Suns to get to the WCF if they play Nugs in the second round.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. Nuggets or Grizzlies? I may want the Grizzlies. Nuggets match up with us pretty well.


----------



## Seuss

dissonance19 said:


> Hm. Nuggets or Grizzlies? I may want the Grizzlies. Nuggets match up with us pretty well.


We beat the Nugs so easily. Memphis' D is alot better.

I fear Pau!


----------



## Dissonance

Nugs were with us for a time being in that game and they beat us earlier this yr. 

Pau killed us inside last yr and we still won lol. Memphis's D is good but only a few teams hold us down to their avg, even if we do lose, so.


----------



## Seuss

It doesn't matter. I think the Nugs would be an entertaing series.

Lets hope we can get Kurt back before the WCF. (If we get there)


----------



## Dissonance

True. But I'll take whoever is easiest haha.

Yeah, we definitely need Kurt. Way they said it last night, that there is no screw in his foot so it's better type of fracture to it so it'll heal easier. 

Way we been playing lately. I'm starting to have doubts of beating the Mavs though. Before, I thought we could beat them. Probably cuz of how poorly we played over last 10 games or so. Maybe we can get going on a streak to end the season, give us some momentum.


----------



## Seuss

We can beat the Mavs. In the begining of the year we beat them or so I want to believe and we beat them at home.

Suns can beat the Mavs.


----------



## Carbo04

Now, I do believe Kobe will average about 50 PPG in the series and will probably beat us with a 70+ game in that series. But I say we take it 4-1.


----------



## Dissonance

Some Mavs fans get on my last nerves. I hope the Clippers beat them in the first rd 



http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254045


----------



## Dissonance

Reminds me, Mavs will have to go rest of the season without a loss to beat our 62-20 last yr. They're 54-19 I think. I've been secretly hoping they wouldn't beat ours though :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

Suns April looks good.

10 games and only two against tough teams. (Pistons, Mavs)

I think the Suns can go out in a flurry.


----------



## Carbo04

Man. What about this gay *** no cool TD dances in the NFL now. Stupid nazi's!!


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns April looks good.
> 
> 10 games and only two against tough teams. (Pistons, Mavs)
> 
> I think the Suns can go out in a flurry.



yeah, hopefully we beat the Mavs again. I know we'll be do for our loss at least against 1 or 2 inferior teams.


----------



## Seuss

What time is the NCAA game at? Eastern time.

Go Bruins!


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> What time is the NCAA game at? Eastern time.
> 
> Go Bruins!



Hmm..not sure lol


----------



## Seuss

dissonance19 said:


> Hmm..not sure lol



What? You voting for Florida?

Screw Noah.


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> What? You voting for Florida?
> 
> Screw Noah.



No, I'm not sure when it is on in Eastern time zone.


No, way. I'm not rooting for either team. I don't really care who wins. This game lacks sex appeal to me haha.

Yeah Noah has kinda gotten overrated to me. Just cuz he does great in the tourney and you didnt hear much of him all yr, hes a top 5 pick this yr or next yr? He would get eaten alive in the NBA.


----------



## Seuss

Noah sucks. The guy is tall and thats about it.

I think Farmar(sp) is going to be a good point guard.


----------



## arco

If you really think that Noah is only tall, you have **** on your eyes (like we say in France), have you watch the final? he is quick, has good ball handling, tredemous blocker, good passer....


----------



## Carbo04

I'm sorry, but he screams to me great college but no pro future,


----------



## Dissonance

arco said:


> If you really think that Noah is only tall, you have **** on your eyes (like we say in France), have you watch the final? he is quick, has good ball handling, tredemous blocker, good passer....



um excuse me but I didn't say he was only tall. He'd be a solid pro maybe but he doesn't wow me or anything. I don't think his game totally will translate to the NBA. And overrated I mean, he wasn't even talked about 2 months ago, now he is a top 5 pick? I think people would've noticed him the during the yr.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm starting to hate messageboards.


----------



## Dissonance

dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.





dissonance19 said:


> I'm starting to hate messageboards.



need to quote myself for emphasis.


----------



## Carbo04

Joe needs an e-Hug.

Is it that bad?


----------



## Dissonance

Carbo04 said:


> Joe needs an e-Hug.
> 
> Is it that bad?



the stupidity is just beyond me. I never knew people could be this dumb or care so much about something so stupid. and it's just soooo annoying.

One Tool fan sees a tracklist and calls it half-assed and uninspired without hearing a lick of words and music.

another doesn't understand sarcasm by a member of the band and thinks the member is full of himself. 

theres more, just can't think right now haha.




It's just one of those things you try to ignore but you end up saying something.


----------



## Carbo04

Yea, some people are kinda shady on the net. Because alot don't have lives off of it.


----------



## Dissonance

true. like some of the delusional idiots on here haha. Sometimes with what they say, I wonder what the hell they are seeing? I mean seriously haha.


----------



## Dissonance

hah, it seems like we're a trendy pick to get eliminated in the first rd if we play the Kings. Someone said to write it in stone haha.


----------



## xray

I'm not picking the Suns to go out early - but the prevailing opinion is that the air was let out of the team when Amare's comeback was derailed. This could also be seen as a pick-me-up, if they can play without the "distraction", if you will.


----------



## Dissonance

bray1967 said:


> I'm not picking the Suns to go out early - but the prevailing opinion is that the air was let out of the team when Amare's comeback was derailed. This could also be seen as a pick-me-up, if they can play without the "distraction", if you will.



Eh, I don't know. Inserting him in the line up against Portland we looked fine, then Amare didn't do anything against Denver, and we beat them pretty good in the 3rd and 4th when we gained separation. Nets he did nothing. We just flat out stunk. But yeah, but that may be part of it, also being fatigued as well. We are 8-8 in last 16 and since our 11 game win streak but 15-8 since all star break. I just don't think someone should be so confident though. But last yr, we weren't suppose get out of the first rd by many hahahaaa. Still laughing at that.


Oh btw, eliminate the Spurs, so WCF between Suns-Mavs. time for some new blood in the finals damnit


----------



## xray

dissonance19 said:


> Oh btw, eliminate the Spurs, so WCF between Suns-Mavs. time for some new blood in the finals damnit


That would be sweet, but we will be pretty bruised if we survive them. Then you guys - we may be scorched earth if we made it all the way to Detroit.


----------



## Dissonance

bray1967 said:


> That would be sweet, but we will be pretty bruised if we survive them. Then you guys - we may be scorched earth if we made it all the way to Detroit.



Yeah, I mean Clippers, Spurs and Suns and Pistons. ****. lol

Pistons better not think they can turn the switch on now that they're established. Lakers tried to do that and look what happened. Just hope it's not Spurs-Pistons final again. it'll be in the 50's by the 4th qrter again haha.


----------



## Seuss

Heat vs Mavs/Suns would be entertaining.

I hope the Suns get a shot at the Spurs. Even if we lose, I want them to take it to the Spurs.


----------



## Carbo04

I think the Nets look better going into the playoffs than the Heat. I'd prefer Detroit and SAS not to be in the finals though.


----------



## Dissonance

I just had the craizest game on NBA live 2006 (for ps2)

I beat the Clippers with the Suns 154-148 in double OT. Went into first OT 108-108. I'm 11-1 now btw. They weren't that good record wise for some reason


I shot 62% to their 54%. I also 16/30 53% from 3 pt land.

Amare 47pts (23-33), 8 rebs, 4blks
Nash 20 pts, 26 assists (I had like 18 by the end of 4th though)
Marion 21 pts, 10 rebs, 4 assists, 4 blks, 1 stl
House 25 pts (5-11 from 3pters), 4 assists


Brand 43 pts, 14 rebs
Maggette 29 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists
Mobley 24 pts, 5 rebs, 4 assists
Cassell 21 pts, 10 assists.


----------



## Seuss

I haven't gotten my roster updated.

How can you?


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> I haven't gotten my roster updated.
> 
> How can you?



i got updated rosters from going ps2 online. but they werent updated from like dec or jan on. so i had to look up the other movements and write down most of the significant ones and some minor ones.


----------



## Seuss

Do you need to have some cord to play online with X-box?

Or do you plug it into your computer.


----------



## Dissonance

SunsFan57 said:


> Do you need to have some cord to play online with X-box?
> 
> Or do you plug it into your computer.



doesnt xbox have that xbox live thing that came with it ? but its suppsoed to hook to your computer with the wire from phone or a dsl cable and play it on regular tv. I'm not too sure how xbox connects to it though.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, gas is expensive as ****! Driving to Florida Monday is going to be so damn expensive!


----------



## Dissonance

This thread has certainly died...


seriously, your reps have gotten out of hand man lol.


----------



## Carbo04

Yea, around 38,000 or so.. That is quite insane. But yea, goddamn. I work like a ****ing slave these days. The new tool CD owns all though.


----------



## bircan

Any uni students out there? What are you guys studying? I look to move into environmental science myself from chem eng/chemistry.


----------



## Carbo04

I actually took my last final for this year yesterday.


----------



## Dissonance

check out this video of Stoudemire over Foyle..it's kinda grainy but it's awesome though.



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcWwjyF8dpo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcWwjyF8dpo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss

LOL Joe, have you just discovered youtube? Alot of old stuff you posting.

Keep it up! lol =)


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL Joe, have you just discovered youtube? Alot of old stuff you posting.
> 
> Keep it up! lol =)



lol, NO I just didn't discover it. I knew it was there. Just never looked around much haha. 


I posted the Boris mix which was actually recent. That Matrix one was kinda old though. And I thought people would want to see that dunk again, even if they did see it haha.


----------



## Ezmo

just thought i'd try and revive this here...
it's been finals week for me here...and today's my 21st bday...not good for studying purposes. I think that the NBA Finals + Stanley Cup Finals + 21st Bday = the worst distractions for school. haha.


----------



## Dissonance

damn a lot going on, especially your 21st bday on top of it haha. Damn. School over here has been out for a couple of weeks.


Sadly, both the teams I want to win for the Cup AND NBA finals are losing...
I'm like a jinx haha. Since my Av's are out I've been wanting to see Edmonton to win. Down 3-1, sure doesn't seem like they will be. Roloson getting hurt sure taints everything


----------



## Seuss

Hockey? blah. The Stanley Cup hasn't been doing to well in the ratings. 
Anyways, what are you guys doing this summer? I'll probable be doing alot of off-season practice with a few of my teamates. And also going to the beach alot.


----------



## Ezmo

GAME 7 tonight! I'm going for Hartf--I mean Carolina. But the way Edmonton has been playing, it will be real tough. 

My summer plans - Summer School, beaching it. My apartment at school is about 2 minutes walking distance from the beach, so it'll be real nice. I'll also be seeing 311 in concert twice, Warped tour in Ventura, and maybe just maybe ozzfest. and maybe a vegas trip.


----------



## BootyKing

Carbo04 said:


> Man, gas is expensive as ****! Driving to Florida Monday is going to be so damn expensive!


lol. I couldn't agree more, its up to $1.50 Australian a liter here. I'm loosing money so quickly, $80 a week on going out n drinking and like $50 on petrol ahhh, and i hardly work anymore. Oh well wat can you do. Can't stop drinking or stop driving (not at the same time :biggrin: )


----------



## Seuss

BootyKing said:


> lol. I couldn't agree more, its up to *$1.50* Australian a liter here. I'm loosing money so quickly, $80 a week on going out n drinking and like $50 on petrol ahhh, and i hardly work anymore. Oh well wat can you do. Can't stop drinking or stop driving (not at the same time :biggrin: )



Try 3+ here in America. Its gotten pretty rediculous.


----------



## Ezmo

when i filled up to come home the other day, it was 3.62 (Santa Barbara...ridiculous).


----------



## BootyKing

Sh*t. $3 ouch. Something needs to be done, My car has a 80 litre tank and it just drinks it down its sooo uneconomical but i love it. I wonder when and if its going to change.


----------



## Ezmo

yeah...i doubt we ever pay less than 2.50 here ever again...
oh well, who needs to drive places when you live two minutes from the beach? right?


----------



## BootyKing

Ezmo said:


> yeah...i doubt we ever pay less than 2.50 here ever again...
> oh well, who needs to drive places when you live two minutes from the beach? right?


Right :yes:


----------



## Ezmo

2 more days till i go back to this (this is the view from our balcony)..









PS...how's life in Melbourne? i may be going down there next summer with my school


----------



## Dissonance

I'm



Soooooooooooooooooooooooo




Bored


----------



## Seuss

Joe, do you play ball? That keeps me busy for most of the day around 3.
But when I can't get to the gym I get bored easily as well. I can't wait for the Vegas summer league (If Amare plays) That should be fun.


----------



## Dissonance

I haven't played in like a yr lol.

My friend and I used to shoot around while we hung out, worked out and such. Then it happened spordically and his ball needed a pump and he could never find one. But I was planning on getting a ball myself just to shoot around, but I seem to have put that off haha. I need to though.


----------



## Seuss

What do you guys do for work? Next summer I'll most likely get 
a referring job at a local gym. Thats the only job I can see myself doing and still
have some fun since it deals with basketball.


----------



## Dynamic™

W00t! Let's go SUNS LETS GO! (Thud) (Thud).


----------



## Ezmo

me, i'm a student here in Santa Barbara, so i work on campus at the library. yeah, i'm a student librarian, haha. it's real easy though, and it actually pays a little bit more than most on-campus jobs here.


----------



## Dissonance

Would anyone here be interested in a GM draft? We'd pick teams (everyone in the NBA currently, is available), then I'd make an order randomly which gets reversed for the next rd. We just draft a starting lineup, and decide who has the best team? 

I saw it in another board. Thought it'd be fun to do. I want to gauge how much interest others will have. We wouldn't all have to be on this board at once, whenever you signed on and it was your turn you can pick.


----------



## Seuss

I'll do it.


----------



## Kekai

i got a new pic me and my new braids, been growing the fro out..

haha f you can not even see it lol


----------



## Kekai

hopefully this one is better..all star football pic


----------



## Kekai

one more...guess wat, i never even caught this one lol


----------



## Dissonance

First pic though is so tiny. But those others are awesome. Too bad you didn't make the catch.


----------



## Kekai

brah, this year im comin hard!! i want a scholarship and im bustin my tail this summer. pray lol


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai said:


> brah, this year im comin hard!! i want a scholarship and im bustin my tail this summer. pray lol



what were you stats last yr, do you know? 



And I will.. 


:gopray:


----------



## Kekai

hmm i know i had 5 td receptions but dunno all the real details. i could probably find out if i wanted to but i really dont care lol hawaii football aint taken too serious by the mainland. but i wanna play for DA U baby so we can stomp those hokies. nah prbably best i'll do is some JC is florida lol


----------



## Seuss

Football!?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Good luck man.


----------



## Seuss

Kekai said:


> hmm i know i had 5 td receptions but dunno all the real details. i could probably find out if i wanted to but i really dont care lol hawaii football aint taken too serious by the mainland. but i wanna play for DA U baby so we can stomp those hokies. nah prbably best i'll do is some JC is florida lol





How did that go?


----------



## Seuss

I can't believe Tim Hardaway gave such a stupid remark.


You think people will live and let die with that?

His reputation is probably screwed.


----------



## nffl

Dr. Seuss said:


> I can't believe Tim Hardaway gave such a stupid remark.
> 
> 
> You think people will live and let die with that?
> 
> His reputation is probably screwed.


I know I lost my respect for him. I still like his game but damn, that was dumb. I don't understand why'd you say that because you know something like tha is gonna ruin his rep. He wont be on Pros vs. Joes anymore...


----------



## Aylwin

Dr. Seuss said:


> I can't believe Tim Hardaway gave such a stupid remark.


What'd he say?

_Edit:_
Nevermind.


----------



## Seuss

somejewishdude said:


> I know I lost my respect for him. I still like his game but damn, that was dumb. I don't understand why'd you say that because you know something like tha is gonna ruin his rep. He wont be on Pros vs. Joes anymore...



I agree.


Speaking of gay, are you guys going to check out that former NBA player's book?
I read a sample of it on ESPN, I think it might be worth a read.


----------



## Seuss

lol



Carbo's only cliche to fame on this Suns board. =)


----------



## Carbo04

lol, this and the Marion props thread. My threads = ratings except for my NCAA bracket one. =( lol


----------



## Seuss

Carbo04 said:


> lol, this and the Marion props thread. My threads = ratings except for my NCAA bracket one. =( lol



lol

Most Suns fans don't know what College Basketball is.....I being one of them.


----------



## Carbo04

Really? You should check it out. It's really exciting. Ecspecially at this time. First 2 days of the NCAA Tournament is the best 2 days in sports.


----------



## Seuss

I don't have any feeling when I watch college basketball.....


Too boring. Maybe I'll watch a few Durant/Oden games, but that's about it.


----------



## Aylwin

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't have any feeling when I watch college basketball.....


College basketball? That's just something kids do before joining the NBA, right?


----------



## Seuss

Aylwin said:


> College basketball? That's just something kids do before joining the NBA, right?



I can't say for sure. =)


What you guys doing for springbreak?


----------



## Seuss

Sweet *** Amare mix I found. It's when he dominated the Hawks.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_qEkmeFS1k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_qEkmeFS1k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Aylwin

Nice! I especially like the last bit. :lol:


----------



## Seuss

Thought I'd bump this for Summer.


Where have you guys been? Any plans?


----------



## Aylwin

I'm on holiday right now but doing nothing special. Just spending time on Facebook playing Knighthood.


----------



## Seuss

What do you do for a living Aylwin? If you don't mind me asking. 


I hope no one thinks I'm crazy for wanting a Smart Car. I'm so hooked on getting one.


----------



## Aylwin

Until recently, I was a telecoms engineer. I guess I still am but my job title now says I'm a manager. That means all I do all day is attend meetings and answer emails. I miss being a productive member of society but I can't complain. 

By the way, I admire people who buy environmentally friendly cars. In Europe, small cars are very popular due to cheaper cost of ownership and they're better for the environment. Diesel engine cars are also popular. Not as "cool" as gasoline engine cars but diesel fuel costs less, you get more kilometers per liter and the emissions are apparently lower compared to gasoline.


----------



## Seuss

Aylwin said:


> Until recently, I was a telecoms engineer. I guess I still am but my job title now says I'm a manager. That means all I do all day is attend meetings and answer emails. I miss being a productive member of society but I can't complain.
> 
> By the way, I admire people who buy environmentally friendly cars. In Europe, small cars are very popular due to cheaper cost of ownership and they're better for the environment. Diesel engine cars are also popular. Not as "cool" as gasoline engine cars but diesel fuel costs less, you get more kilometers per liter and the emissions are apparently lower compared to gasoline.


I guess you'll live with that. I'm sure your paycheck helps. lol


Really? Diesel? Maybe I'm thinking the wrong diesel, but diesel fuel is expensive here.

With how crowd California is becoming, a small, fuel efficient car is really what I need.


----------



## Aylwin

Seuss said:


> Really? Diesel? Maybe I'm thinking the wrong diesel, but diesel fuel is expensive here.


There's 3 types of automobile fuel here. Regular unleaded gasoline, premium unleaded gasoline (higher octane level) and diesel. Diesel is what all the big trucks use and it's alway cheaper than gasoline. It used to be significantly cheaper but with the high fuel prices nowadays the difference isn't that big anymore. But at least it's still cheaper.


----------

